# How much oil do you put in 420cc Ariens?



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, I am still waiting for Ariens to build the snowblower ordered in early September but it should be here in a couple weeks. While waiting I checked out the specs on the Ariens 420cc motor and noticed it held 37 oz. of oil.

What I'm wondering is, when the motor has been drained how close will be be to "full" if an even quart (32 oz.) is added? Seems to me it would be mighty slick if the motor mfgs. would design them to take an even quart during oil changes and avoid all the adding/checking dipstick/adding/putting in too much/etc./etc.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Humm, let's see - 37-32 = 5, so I would "guess" that if you drained out all of the oil, it would be 5 oz low. But, as you are saying, you probably wouldn't get all 37 oz to drain, but I am anal, so i would screw around and add an additional 5 oz plus the qt. But, as I said, I am anal. Heck, you only need to do it once per year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if the drain tube is on the front of the motor. then you can tilt the whole machine back till the cows come home. and get it all out


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm betting just slightly less than a full quart.


----------

